# Netzwerkproblem bei Left 4 Dead 2



## DenniRauch (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo an euch alle,
ich habe ein Problem mit Left 4 Dead 2. SuFu und Google blieben  erfolglos.

Erstmal zur Erläuterung:
Mein Bruder und ich gehen via W-LAN übers selbe Netzwerk ins Internet.
Eigentlich läuft das Spiel super, nur haben wir das Problem wenn wir  zusammen auf einem dedizierten Server spielen wollen kommt nur einer von  uns auf den Server. Beim anderen bleibt der Ladebalken nach der Lobby  beim Laden nach ca. 1/10 stehen. Danach passiert beim "Nicht-Ladenden"  für ca. 20 sec. nichts mehr. Dann folgt back-to-Hauptmenü. Wenn wir  einen Lokalen Server hosten geht alles ohne Probleme. Auch bei anderen  Spielen (z.B. Bad Company 2, CoD4) gibt es mit dedis keine  Komplikationen dieser Art. Ich kenn mich Netzwerkmäßig nicht so  überragend aus, von daher steh ich wie der Ochs vorm Berg. 

Kann es sein dass L4D2 denkt dass wir über die selbe IP spielen? Wenn ja  warum tut BC2 / CoD4 dies nicht? Hat sonst noch jemand n Plan woran es  liegen könnte?

Besten Dank bereits im Vorraus für euere Bemühungen

MfG
DenniRauch


----------



## K3n$! (13. Mai 2010)

Ihr nutzt aber schon unterschiedliche CD-Keys oder ?

Ansonsten würde mich mal eure Netzwerkkonfiguration daheim interessieren.


----------



## DenniRauch (14. Mai 2010)

Ja natürlich. Unterschiedliche Keys, selbe Version alles origianal wie es sein sollte.

zum Netzwerk:
Hab davon nicht soviel ahnung... Mal hier was ich weiß:
DSL16000 - W-LAN Router Speedport (T-com) - 1 Rechner über W-LAN-USB-Stick - 1 Rechner üner W-LAN-KArte - 1 Rechner über kabel. Ist n geschütztes Netzwerk.

Ich glaub des hat jetzt wenig mit der Konfiguration zu tun, ist aber grad alles was ich dazu sagen kann. Bin im Geschäft und nicht zuhause.


----------



## DenniRauch (18. Mai 2010)

So jetzt aber... hab mich mal bissl schlau gemacht und muss zugeben dass mir mein voriger post bissl peinlich ist ^^.

Also die situation sieht nun so aus:
Router ist ein W503v von der Tcom.
Standartmäßig sind alle Rechner unter der IP des Routers im I-Net unterwegs. Keiner ist in der DMZ und die Firewall des Routers lässt sich laut Tcom nicht ausschalten.

Jedenfalls hab ich mich mal ein bisschen mit Portforwarding /Portweiterleitung beschäftigt. 
Ich habe den Rat bekommen dass ich für mich und meinen Bruder verschiedene Ports "forwarden" muss. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage welche. Wenn ich bis jetzt alles kapiert habe muss ich L4D2 erklären über welchen Port es mich erreicht bzw über welchen meinen Bruder. Gibts eine möglichkeit im L4D2 verzeichnis in einer Config oder ini oder so festzulegen welche ports für mich bzw. im verzeichnis meines bruders welche für ihn zuständig sind. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## DenniRauch (20. Mai 2010)

Problem gelöst!
Auch wenn mir hier anscheinend niemand helfen konnte will ich euch nicht dumm Sterben lassen. Vielleicht hilft der Thread ja mal jemandem anderes.

Also hier die Lösung:
Ich hab nur für L4D2 einen entsprechenden anderen Clientport festlegen müssen. Somit sind mein Bruder und ich Unterscheidbar. Zu allererst müsst ihr wissen welche Ports die Anwendung/Spiel benutzt.

Und so gehtz:

In STEAM in die Liste "Meine Spiele" bzw. "Bibliothek" gehen und einen Rechtsklick auf Das entsprechende Game (L4D2) machen. Nun auf Eigenschaften klicken und Startoptionen öffnen. Hier muss man folgendes eingeben: +clienport XXXXX (XXXXX ist z.B. 27005 im Falle von L4D2)
Beim 2. Rechner im Netzwerk dann entsprechend: +clientport XXXXX+1 (z.B. 27006)
Nun noch die entsprechenden Ports im Router forwarden und das wars.
Funktioniert auch bei anderen Anwendungen/Spielen. Aber wie gesagt ihr müsst voher wissen welche Ports angesprochen werden.


----------



## LordNoir (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne, das wars nicht, ich habe das so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast.

Nun nutzt mein Nachbar die Ports: 27005 und 27016
Ich nutze die  Ports : 27005 und 27015

TCP sind unterschiedlich.

Ich habe 27000 - 27016 Als UDP im router unter Portmapping freigegeben.
und 27030- 27039 als TCP

Es harkt bei uns noch immer bei der 27005 UDP

Hier nen Screen von meinem Router: http://www.2b-chat.de/Portmapping.JPG

Jemand oder du eine Idee was ich anders machen muss?
ich habe die .100 und er die .101 Router Ip am ende.

Wir können erst seit dem The Sacrefice und dem direkten update von Steam nicht mehr gemeinsam oneline spielen, zuvor ging alles.

Port abfrage wiefolgt gemacht:

Start/asuführen/cmd

Dort eingegeben: netstate -ano


----------

